# Those that have passed on



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Here is a picture of my beloved first Golden EVER, who changed my life. My first Golden puppy was Rachel. However this, guy, Romeo, was my first. He was six years old when I met him. He had a pretty nice field pedigree. He is on K9data.

He was my light, along with a Labrador named Sable, a Schnauzer named Sally Ann, and a Basenji named Starlet. They were my best buddies. All are gone, now... Sally died just in 2006 at the age of nearly 17 years.

Here is Romeo, Starlet, and Sally at the park in 1994:








]

Here is Sable, the Labrador, playing ball. The dog in front of her is Isabelle (not mine). 










And here is Rachel, my first Golden puppy, at five months:










Cancer took her tragically young.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Not hard to see how a face like that could get you hooked. You have been blessed with some great ones there.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for sharing ACC - they are great pictures. You must have started dog lovng very young.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

What sweethearts! I love remembering the ones that have passed but live on in loving memories.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

In 1994 when I took that first picture I was practicing their group stays! I was 13 years old... turned 14 that summer.

I was probably 15 when I photographed Sable, the Lab.

I was 18 when I got Rachel.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Very beautiful pups you have had. Rachel was very pretty


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Romeo changed your life so that you might save all the others after him. I'm sure he's proud of you Jenna.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks, Steve! That is now my desktop!!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Steve.....that's beautiful


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

All so beautiful!!!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

aww what beautiful doogies you had. You were blessed to have them & them you


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow. I have only had and lost one dog. Cannot imagine the pain of going through it again and again.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Jenna,
Those are some beautiful and sweet pups that you have had. Romeo was just a stunningly handsome boy.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jenna, you had some beautiful dogs




























 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

Ah...this thread brought tears to my eyes. You've had some awesome furkids.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that ACC. And Steve another great work!!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your memories


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your beautiful babies. All your wonderful work with doggies is such a fitting tribute to their legacy.


----------

